# Bestimmte Teile des Videos verwischen?



## Big-Blue (21. Mai 2009)

Hi,

da ich in nächster Zeit wieder mehr auf YouTube mit eigenen Videos präsent sein möchte, habe ich folgende Frage:
Ist es möglich nur bestimmte Teile eines Videos (die sich vielleicht manchmal bewegen) unkenntlich zu machen? (verwischen etc.) Die Stelle die ich verwischen möchte, ist mein Accountname, da ich durch die "nicht-Unkenntlichmachung" schon einmal fast gehackt wurde, weil sich einige da einen Spaß machen wollte...
Am besten mit dem Programm Camtasia Studio 6 (Die Callouts bleiben bei mir nie ganz verwischt und können nicht lange genug eingestellt werden.) oder einen kostenlosen Programm. Zur Not könnte ich auch noch Sony Vegas Pro 8 verwenden, aber dazu müsste ich zu einem Kollegen, also das bitte als letzte Möglichkeit.^^
MfG


----------



## chmee (22. Mai 2009)

Die preiswerte -weil kostenlose- Methode wäre es, mit *VirtualDub* zu arbeiten und über den jeweiligen Bereich etwas rüber zu legen. Dazu könnte man den Filter *Logo* benutzen. Nachteil ist, dass es statisch ist, also dieser Block nicht bewegt wird. Könnte aber bei Dir reichen.

1. In einem Malprogramm eine Bilddatei erstellen, die so groß ist wie der zu versteckende Videoausschnitt.
2. VirtualDub starten, Video laden
3. Unter Video-> Filter -> Add -> Logo aussuchen und die Bilddatei laden
4. Hier ein bisschen rumspielen und Position einstellen
5. Video- und Audiocodec einstellen
6. Save As AVI
Fertig.

mfg chmee


----------



## Big-Blue (22. Mai 2009)

Erstmal Danke für deine Antwort =D
Das größte Problem ist aber, das das Fenster bewegt wird, zwar nicht viel, aber ein wenig...
MfG


----------



## chmee (22. Mai 2009)

Humpf 

Vielleicht reicht es, wenn Du den zu versteckenden Bereich in der Bilddatei größer machst. Das sieht nicht sooo toll aus, ist aber immer noch einfacher, als sich mit den großen Videoprogrammen auseinanderzusetzen.

Übrigens, in der VideoFAQ ganz unten (.499 Links) ist das Thema *Bildteile unkenntlich machen*, setzt aber auf großen Programmen auf.

mfg chmee


----------



## alinapapa (18. Juni 2009)

Big-Blue hat gesagt.:


> Erstmal Danke für deine Antwort =D
> Das größte Problem ist aber, das das Fenster bewegt wird, zwar nicht viel, aber ein wenig...
> MfG



Ich könnte es machen für Dich, wenn es was einmailges ist.

Grüße, alinapapa


----------

